# الى محترفين مكينة cnc مساعده ربي ايخليكم



## hamed alhazen (5 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي المهندسين
انا عندي مكينة cnc

واريد منكم معلوومه
انا اعطيت امر بالحفر في لوحة خشب 18s
وحين بدء الحفر اريد ان اعطي لها امر save لكي ارجع بعد ساعات اكمل اللوحه
هل يوجد طريقه لحفض الملف المحفور في مكينة ال cnc ومن ثم ارجع بعد ساعات اكمل اللوحه الخشبيه ام لا
ملاحضه اشتغل في شركة وانا مكاني عل مكينة ال cnc وحين انتهاء دوامي الرسميي في المكينة الواح خشب واذا اريد ان اوقفهه اعطي امر اطفاء المكينه
ثم ابدء من الصفر فهل توجد طريقة لحفظ العمل ومن ثم ارجع اليه بعد ذاالك وعطي امر كنتنيو
وهذا صورة الcnc


----------



## ksmksam (6 مايو 2013)

شو البرنامج التشغيلي الي بتستخدمه nc studio ولا mach3


----------



## ايمن هلال (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى فى الله
انت تعمل على اى برنامج كام


----------



## ctu2011-101 (9 مايو 2013)

أنا عندي اقتراح ما رايك في أن تقص البرنامج من مكان نهاية العملية يعني وصلت إلى السطر 30 وانقطعت الكهرباء متل عنا بسورية مثلا أو خلص الدوام تاني يوم أو بس تجي الكهرباء شو بتسوي بتخلي ترويسة البرنامج الاسسية و بتقص من الأول لعند 30 بس دير بالك تقص سطر ضروري أو أو تنسا شي رقم بالغلط لحتا تتأكد في برنامج تحرير مع المبرمج اطلبو منو اسمو sedit بيرسم مسار الأداة و بينزل أحيانا مع السيرف كوم


----------



## farsmmm (9 مايو 2013)

الله يجزاكم خير حقيقه استفدة كثير من المنتدي والله يعين ويساعد كل من سطر حرفا في هذا المنتدي 

شريت اله حفر من الصين ومعها ثلاث دينمو للتحكم المهم يوم اشغل الاله عند اثنين من الدينمو يطلع صوت زن والاخر يسخن على طول ماهو الحل في نظركم علما اني استخدم برنامج Mach3 وبرنامج CNC USB Controller
ارجو مساعدتي والله يجزاكم الف خير هذا بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع الغالي


----------



## abo_slaim (22 مايو 2013)

القص احبتي لا ينفع في كل الاحيان 

اذا تم قص جزء من البرنامج فيجب ان تتأكد من ان تبدأ في ما بقي من البرنامج بالتالي
تعريف السرعه للسبندل
التغذيه
اتجاه القطع
العده

المتغيرات اعلاه يجب ان تعرف في بدايه اي برنامج تشغيلي

اما برنامج الكام الذي عمل به الكود فلا يهم ابدا في حالتك سواء ماستركام او سيرف كام او يدوي او ارت كام كلها سوى وتنتهي مهمتها في اصدار الكود للاله


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 مايو 2013)

*الغريب ان صاحب الموضوع سأل السؤال ومدخلش تانى عموما لو انت شغال بال DSP ممكن تعمل Save للنقطه اللى انت واقف عندها وتكمل من عندها تانى يوم بس ياريت اللى يسأل سؤال يهتم بيه ويرد على اللى بيحاول يساعده*


----------



## aeehm (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي خالد 
كيف الحال -انشاء الله بخير


----------



## ايار اونصال (6 يوليو 2014)

ُeng.khaled قال:


> *الغريب ان صاحب الموضوع سأل السؤال ومدخلش تانى عموما لو انت شغال بال dsp ممكن تعمل save للنقطه اللى انت واقف عندها وتكمل من عندها تانى يوم بس ياريت اللى يسأل سؤال يهتم بيه ويرد على اللى بيحاول يساعده*


يا ريت لو تشرح الطريقه وبنكون ممنووك
مع العلم انو بعمل سيف بواسطة *dsp ولما برجع اكمل ما بلاقي السيف
ورمضان كريم*


----------



## zizou_zizou (9 أغسطس 2014)

*تستطيع ارسال ملف يحتوي على عشرة حروف مثلا
الماكينة كتبة اربعة حروف وكان عندك موعد
توقف الماكينة او حتى انقطع التيار في كلتا الحالتين 
بعد التشغيل مرة تانية اعد ارسال الملف للماكنة لاكن لاترسل احروف التي قامة الماكنة بصناعتها
تفتح الملف من جديد وتقوم بحدف الاشكال التي تم العمل عليها 
وتدع الاشكال الاخرى التي لم تنقش بعد في مكانها ولا تحرك اي شكل من مكانو ولو حتى مليمتر واحد
وترسلو مرة تانيا للماكينة
الماكنة سوف تقوم باتمام العمل كما في اليوم الاول
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
تم تعديل المشاركة 
يمنع وضع أية وسائل اتصال
(المشرف)
الي حاب مساعدة يتفضل في اي وقت
وانشاء الله الكل راح يعمل بدون مشاكل*


----------



## mahmoud.maaty (6 سبتمبر 2014)

ياريت لو تقولى على طريقة التكملة بعد انقطاع التيار فى ان سى ستوديو


----------



## mohamed salas (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ايار اونصال قال:


> يا ريت لو تشرح الطريقه وبنكون ممنووك
> مع العلم انو بعمل سيف بواسطة dsp ولما برجع اكمل ما بلاقي السيف
> ورمضان كريم




عزيزي عندما تقوم بايقاف المكنة تظهر لك اشارة احفظ والدي اس بي يسجل رقم افتراضي انت امسح هذا الرقم واكتب رقم واحد مثلا وليكن رقم فردي دائما
وعند تشغيل المكنة مرة خرى اضغط زر delet ورقم واحد في ان واحد اي يعني سويا فتظهر لك لائحة اضغط ok ثم اختر سرعة المكنة واضغط خن للتشغيل


----------



## osama labeb (8 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اخوانى الكرام مش نعرف هو شغل اول بنظام تشغيل ايه وبعد كده نرد سواء كان dsp or nc studio,


----------



## osama labeb (24 أكتوبر 2014)

احبائى ليه كل ده لو انت شغال كنترول بوكس nc studo اقراء الرقم اللى انت واقف عليه وسجله ولو شغال dsp هتسيف الخط عادى جدا لان كنترول dsp فيه الامكانيه بسهوله


----------

